# Nero Vision Express Problems



## Stoney98 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi, This is Stoney98.
I am having problems with nero vision express. I have tried the version 3 steps in the "No need for mydvd, nero works fine" thread but to no avail. I have also tried different codecs, but to no avail. I am back to nero vision express version 2.1.0.3. I can only get sound on videos in this version. I cannot import .tivo videos in this version, because I get "unable to insert" error. I get these codecs when I use version 2.1.0.3 with audio
-nvidia audio encoder
-nvidia video decoder
When I try updating to nero express 3 I get these and no audio
-mpeg audio decoder
-nvidia video decoder
I am using nero 6.6 with all updates except nero vision express.
Any help would be very appreciated.
Stoney98


----------



## Stoney98 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi, This is Stoney98.
When I have nero vision express 3 installed I get garbled sound and video in nero and mydvd. I get picture but no sound in WMP 10.

Any help would be very appreciated.
Thanks,
Stoney98


----------



## Kiragan (Feb 19, 2005)

Stoney98 said:


> Hi, This is Stoney98.
> When I have nero vision express 3 installed I get garbled sound and video in nero and mydvd. I get picture but no sound in WMP 10.
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated.
> ...


Have you tried what's talked about here?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2632188&&#post2632188

It worked for me. There's a lot of useful info in that thread, but it's gotten so large it's hard to find.

Kiragan


----------



## todompol (Feb 23, 2006)

I have another problem with Nero. I have transferred a show from Tivo to my computer. I transferred the file from .tivo to a raw MPEG. I imported the MPEG into Nero, which seemed to work perfectly. However, when I burn the DVD, the process freezes just for a split second at the same place every time. After the pause, it continues burning the show. However, when I attempt to play the DVD in my player, it freezes at the same spot that froze Nero, only it won't continue to play. What could be causing this? Is it some security catch that TIVO put into the file? Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------

